# Considering Adding More Fish-Need HELP!



## didi (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello,

I have a 36g freshwater tank and I currently have 1 Neon Tetra, 2 Glowlight Tetras, and 1 Sunset Platy.

I am considering adding more fish but I don't know what I should go for.
Also, how many more fish should I add into my aquarium?


I definitely want to get a companion for my platy because I think it feels lonely.

Can you give me some suggestions?
Also, Is there anyone that has any of the recommended fish and is willing to sell?

Thank you


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

didi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a 36g freshwater tank and I currently have 1 Neon Tetra, 2 Glowlight Tetras, and 1 Sunset Platy.
> 
> ...


You need a few weeks stable I think before adding fish. zero ammonia and nitrite for a couple of weeks make sure you're under control. Add another five platys, make sure you only have like 2 males in the group. Add another five glowlights and nine neons. Try to get false neons with the blue eyes rather than yellow eyes as those are hardier.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

did you end up going on vacation?


----------



## didi (Mar 24, 2010)

> did you end up going on vacation?


Not yet. I ll be going in the summer.



> You need a few weeks stable I think before adding fish. zero ammonia and nitrite for a couple of weeks make sure you're under control. Add another five platys, make sure you only have like 2 males in the group. Add another five glowlights and nine neons. Try to get false neons with the blue eyes rather than yellow eyes as those are hardier.


Yeah, I ll wait couple of weeks.
I just wanted to decide on the fish, maybe I could get them from someone from the forum.

Thanks


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

didi said:


> Not yet. I ll be going in the summer.
> 
> Yeah, I ll wait couple of weeks.
> I just wanted to decide on the fish, maybe I could get them from someone from the forum.
> ...


 Hobbyists will trade centerpiece fish, cichlids, larger gouramis, etc. Shrimp sometimes. You're not likely ever going to find tetras from another fishkeeper. All the tetras in the hobby come from large scale breeders, usually pond raised, though a lot of places have tank raised tetras. Point is it's done in bulk. Tetras are difficult to raise and spawn compared to, say, mbuna, and command a much lower price per unit for a larger effort-- when you're dealing with a small scale.

You might find someone to sell you platys, mollies, guppies, other weird livebearers like limias, stuff like that, but not tetras unfortunately.


----------



## didi (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello,
I hope you all doing fine with your fishies.
On Sunday, I want to go and get mosre fish for my aquarium.

Could someone tell me if the water readings are good for adding more fish.

I have:
Ammonia: almost zero
Nitrite: zero
Nitrate: close to 20 from the upper limit 40

Is the nitrate level good. The nitrate increases from the break down of Ammonia and Nitrite. But how much nitrite is too much and how can I decrease it?

Also, since I added the mature sponge, i have a lot of algae in my acquarium.


----------



## didi (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

didi said:


> Hello,
> I hope you all doing fine with your fishies.
> On Sunday, I want to go and get mosre fish for my aquarium.
> 
> ...


Change your water weekly. 25%


----------

